# Help Me Thaw My Frozen Butt



## mugsy27 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey all..

i have an 8 lb piece of boston butt (pork shoulder) frozen...how do i thaw this bad boy out (within 24 - 36 hours)??


----------



## amber (Jul 24, 2006)

Either thaw it in the microwave, or, and I know this is frowned upon but I havent died yet from this, leave it on the counter for a few hours and then put it in the fridge to finish thawing.  If it's in a package, you could put it in a bowl of cold water.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 24, 2006)

What Amber said. Or leave it out on the counter overnight. It will still be quite cold.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 24, 2006)

Leave it out overnight. 
No problem.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 24, 2006)

If you're using a rub, rub it on and let it flavor the meat while you're defrosting. Wrap it tightly in plastic wrap.

If you have a thick piece of aluminum, such as a griddle or pan, place the butt on the aluminum. the conductivity of the metal will speed the thawing. (Remember those magical black plates they used to sell on TV?). Turn it periodically to expose a new cold side to the metal.

If you're making a bbq butt for pulled pork, there's no reason why you can't start it cooking before it's completely thawed.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 25, 2006)

You might find this information on thawing frozen meats helpful. 

Personally, if it was me - I would use the cold water method. 

However, if you are going to use Andy's method - make sure to place your pan on a cooling rack, or so other method of elevating the pan above the counter surface, so there is air flow under the pan.


----------



## DaCook (Jul 25, 2006)

Put it in a sealed plastic bag in a pot and keep the cold water running on it. Food safe and should thaw in about 4-5 hours.


----------



## licia (Jul 25, 2006)

I would put the well wrapped meat in a deep pot or bowl and put water in changing it now and again til it is thawed. (or the sink if it is too big for a bowl.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2006)

I would vote for the cold water method as well.

Did you know that frozen meat will thaw faster in a cold water bath than in a hot oven? It is true. If you don't believe me then try this test. Take two ice cubes of the same size. Put one in the oven on the center rack and one is cold water. The cold water one will melt before the oven one does and it doesn't even matter how hot the oven is.


----------



## licia (Jul 25, 2006)

What is the law of physics behind that? or is there one?


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2006)

It has to do with density. The water is much more dense than the air in the oven so it is more efficient at moving cold away from the ice cube. 

Think of it like this. If you set you oven to 212 degrees and you fill a pot of water that is 212 degrees (boiling water) you will be able to stick your hand in the oven without any problem. You would not be able to stick your hand in the pot of water though. The water is much more dense and will transfer that heat a lot easier than the air in the oven.


----------



## licia (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I learn something every day!


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad I could help Licia


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks for all the advise guys!  i am going to do a pulled pork with this (2nd attempt) and a dry rub.  i guess i will run under water for a few hours (sealed in a bag) until it is about 1/2 way defrosted.  

then i will apply the dry rub, put it back into a new bag and let it finish overnight in the fridge.

my question is...can i continue to thaw with the dry rub on??  or will the rub come off with the condensation - water runoff??

thanks again for all you suggestions!!


----------



## Hopz (Jul 25, 2006)

Probably a "Law" somewhere, but the reason is that water conducts better than air.... simple as that.

Edited to reply to the last question....yes you can thaw with the rub on your butt. There will not be condensation inside the bag... Yes the butt might leave a little moisture- forget about it.

I like to put my butt in a quarter or half pan - rub it up good, then cover with plastic wrap.

This is an interesting question, but the real issue you have to deal with is the smoke and the time/temperature. If you have broken the code for your cooking then the defrost/rub details shrink in importance.

Smoke 2 hours- more is not useful. Temperature is low... that's 225 to 230 in my cooker, and time all depends on things like how many times you open the cooker- try for fewer rather than more...and ambient temperature, wind and etc. Count on about 8 hours minimum. Internal temperature of the meat needs to come to 200 or so- and hold there for an hour at least. That's what causes the connecting tissue to "let go" and be easily pulled.

Obviously you will need two good thermometers, one for the meat, one for the cooker... what else? just ask.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 25, 2006)

I happen to like more of a smoke flavor on my pork butt than what 2 hours will give.  I usually smoke my butts for 4 - 5 hours, then finish in a slow oven for another 4 hours.  Heavenly!

My boss only smokes pork butt for 2 hours, nor does he cook it long enough to make it "pull".  We run it on the slicer, cold, for sandwiches, portion it out, then heat portions to order for the sandwich.  IMHO, the meat is a pale comparison to what I make at home, which pulls easily with two forks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the title.....threw me for a minute.  I was thinking........I just came inside after sweating my xxx off and you want me to help you thaw yours out. Where in the heck does she live.  Then I saw and reality hit and I knew you were wanting to thaw meat.  Def. too much sun today!


----------

